# Channel 2 bridge Islamorada



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the construction on the channel 2 bridge is finished yet?


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't believe so.
Closures from Feb...
Channel 2
Channel 5 North Side
7 Mile North and South ( I do not think they are repairing the south side bridge)
3 smaller bridges after 7 Mile 
Bow Channel


----------

